# Iodine



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Just wondering whether there is anything else besides iodine that you can use on umbilical cords ?


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Iam not sure, but ive never used anything on my kittens. Never had any reason to.
Is it just to make sure there clean?


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes jen-sterile like what the hospitals use,not sure Anjeli as we haven't used anything elseDo you have any Potassium something(can just about say it never mind spell it sorry-maybe someone else will put me straight) it's purple stuff that stops any bleeding pretty instantly


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Do you think i should be using it?
Do you just dab abit on the cord?


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Its used as a precaution to stop any potential infection


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks, i will get some in for my next litter. I suppose prevention is better than cure!


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi Jen,

a link here where you can get it from.
2.5 % iodine, useful for breeders of cats and dogs Breed and Nurture


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks for that, good site! ive saved it in my favourites.


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

You're welcome


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Just Wiki'ed Potassium permanganate - is that what you meant Kelly?


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hehe, we used to use that at school to get worms up from underground in science lessons It must be the right stuff, cause I remember that being purple, lol*


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Yay - takes me back to O Level Chemistry - LOL  - those were the days ...


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hehe, yea, seems sooooo long ago, lol*


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Rraa said:


> Just Wiki'ed Potassium permanganate - is that what you meant Kelly?


Yes Rita(smarty pants)thats what i mean'tBit of a mouthful init-but does the trick,and our youngest konnor(8yrs) really believes that his tongue will go permanently purple if he ever lies


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I can understand why you ask that question Angeli, bet it would stain permanently. I don't normally use anything just make sure everything is sterile. However, my original mentor who had been breeding for donkeys years swore by a dab of whiskey. In fact she used to ask me if I could send her a capful as she didnt drink herself. Not sure I would like to try it myself, but she used to swear by it


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

....................I've only ever had one kit with an infected umbilical cord and kitten Synulox cleared if up fine after a few days. Hope this helps.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> I can understand why you ask that question Angeli, bet it would stain permanently. I don't normally use anything just make sure everything is sterile. However, my original mentor who had been breeding for donkeys years swore by a dab of whiskey. In fact she used to ask me if I could send her a capful as she didnt drink herself. Not sure I would like to try it myself, but she used to swear by it


Only you ChrissyBut of course whiskey would work,the PP is in case cord bleeds a lot and you need to stop it like now-either one is good to have in coz you know yourself no matter how experienced you or your girl is ....their go i etcYou alright love-missed ya


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Yes Rita(smarty pants)thats what i mean'tBit of a mouthful init-but does the trick,and our youngest konnor(8yrs) really believes that his tongue will go permanently purple if he ever lies


 - Tee heee  SmartyPants yourself - you thought of it first - you just didn't WRITE it!! LOL  I just went to WIKI and copied and pasted the word - cos yes it is a mouthful.

O and tell Konor if he likes to get a purple mouth, try some nice bilberries -lots of lovely vitamin C, potassium (PURPLE STUFF), iron ... it washes out after about three days ... don't get any on the table cloth or on the shirt.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm fine thanx Kels, can't get on t'internet at work cept between 12 and 2, council have fixed it so we can only get on in our lunch break pmsl. 

Would just applying pressure on the broken umbilical not stem any flow of blood? I often get it where there is just a little trickle then it stops but are you meaning like if it's gushing and the newborn is losing life blood? That would be pretty scary, what about something like a 'syptic peg' not sure on the correct name, but what you can use say if you clip a claw too far down, I believe that can bleed like mad?


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Will do...but will have to make sure he has an old t-shirt on as if it can be stained it will get stainedBut if you heard how loud he can be you'd be amazed how he could miss his mouth


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Well i don't know i would probably try the PP...i have "knobbled" a claw once but luckily it wasn't that bad but the kitty was a bit wary of me with the clippers after thatIt was my first time yonks ago and i didn't realise how much kitts can wriggle....i know, i know but i am skilled in feline pedicures now..she saysWe'll find out as i have 10 to reacquaint myself in the skill of clipping claws


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

That's something I'm a bit paranoid about with the claws. Someone once told me that if you catch the vein you can have a fountain on your hands  So mine get the tiniest little tip took of the ends, just enough not to 'savage' the judge.

Oh I wish I could remember the name of the thing for stemming blood flow, I know its not septic peg cos that was Mystic Meg's nickname, pmsl


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> That's something I'm a bit paranoid about with the claws. Someone once told me that if you catch the vein you can have a fountain on your hands  So mine get the tiniest little tip took of the ends, just enough not to 'savage' the judge.
> 
> Oh I wish I could remember the name of the thing for stemming blood flow, I know its not septic peg cos that was Mystic Meg's nickname, pmsl


Mystic Meg-god that takes me back


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Just googled, 'styptic' its called. That's for stemming blood on claws and can come combined with the clippers, not sure if suitable for cords though but a handy thing to have in if it is. Question for the vets me thinks.........


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Saynamore said:


> Oh I wish I could remember the name of the thing for stemming blood flow, I know its not septic peg cos that was Mystic Meg's nickname, pmsl


Is it permanganate of potash
I think it's wonderful stuff


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Yes May, that's the other name for Potassium permanganate.  You're another "smarty pants" (as Kelly puts it so eloquently) LOL


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh e are you 2 (May and Rita) think we've established you can both spell and pronounce the name for the fab purple stuff-so you can stop showing off now-i think i should try and describe a really,really big named thing and see if you know that oneMind you it'd probably help if i knew some really big names for stuff like this..googling ya know that stuff that does that..probably won't do it


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Hee hee yeah, give them an Eggheads quiz, lol


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

supercalifragalisticexbi-alidocious -  (sp?)  - the sparkly stuff ...  LOL


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Rraa said:


> supercalifragalisticexbi-alidocious -  (sp?)  - the sparkly stuff ...  LOL


EH?? Now you really are showing offGood grief woman and you spelt it correctlyRight thats it i'm on a mission now and it's your fault-you have been warned!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

..................and your starter for 10 is....................................pmsl


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

I am on it C..bear with me love


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Before Christmas sometime would be good, pmsl


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Before Christmas sometime would be good, pmsl


Well if ya gonna be like that-i'll try...i've not even thought of a really,really big word yet but i will


----------

